# Hard-Working Husband



## MrsBrawnyMan (Apr 16, 2014)

My husband and I have been married for a year, and together for 6. We are generally very happy and I consider him not only my lover, but also my best friend.

My question is this: my husband works 60 hours a week working a very physical job. He is an independent contractor specializing in masonry. We have sex about 2-3 times a week, which is not nearly as much as I would like to have. I'm pretty much ready to go any time. Often, when he gets home, he is exhausted from working long hours in the sun doing a job that is very hard on his body (and also keeps him in great shape :smthumbup. 

Over the years, I have come to appreciate quality over quantity. He is a very generous lover and always makes sure I come multiple times. He lasts a long time and the sex is very hot. I am very generous with oral, amd often give him unsolicited (we jokingly call them no-strings-attached) blow jobs. He's very affectionate and touchy feely. We flirt and talk about sex a lot.

I would like to try to increase the frequency, but worry that I will get turned down, as it has happened in the past. I also want to be sympathetic to his work load. I too work full-time and am on my feet all day. Do any of you ladies have experience with a man who works in this type of physically demanding job? Any tips? Men, any insight? 

We also have a significant age difference which I know comes into play. I'm in my mid 20s, he's early 40s. Obviously our drives and energy levels will be different, and that's to be expected. How often are you men in your 40s having sex? How often would you have it if you were never turned down?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Make sure he stays hydrated! That's the number one thing with fatigue!

The day after you guys have sex, put a pair of your panties in his lunch with a note that's asks him to save some energy for an encore!

Send him a text at lunch time of your boobies. When he gets home, send him for a nice soak in the tub, so he is relaxed. Have sex before diner, not at bed time. Once he has eaten, his body will be ready for sleep.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Nearly once a day.
It would be every day if I were to initiate it, as she has never turned me down. 

She likes to be on top, so after we rub and kiss one another for a bit, she will just jump on top of me and take charge. :bounce:


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

I am in total envy of you Mrs.BrawnyMan. My husband is in his fifties (a year younger than me) and we regularly go 6 to 8 weeks before I end up begging him for sex. He claims that sex just never enters his mind. I would love to have sex 3 or 4 times a week, hell, I'd love to have sex at all right now


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

why lord. why oh why must you mock me.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

BostonBruins32 said:


> why lord. why oh why must you mock me.


Sorry Boston, I've been in your position and I feel for you. But that was freakin funny!


----------



## MrsBrawnyMan (Apr 16, 2014)

Tmj, I never said sex doesnt enter his mind?

Thanks for the tips, Anon. I definitely am not opposed to sending a sexy pic or two and have done so in the past with about a 50/50 success rate. He thinks about sex all day, and when he finally comes home is just too tired. The getting him before dinner is a thought. I love him when he comes home all dirty, but he insists on showering beforehand. If he showers, then I feel I have to shower.... and so on, reulting in a lot of prep work when I'd rather just cut to the chase.

Indy, what kind of work do you? Is it physically demanding?


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I am 38. I do a fairly physical job - it involves labour ratger than office type work. I would like twice a week, am capable of more often however getting the opportunity to be passionate are lacking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

as a man, i'd say ask for sex as often as you want it. don't feel guilty asking....if you have a good relationship, he won't feel guilty telling you he is tired. be open and understanding to each others needs but don't hold them in. you may be surprised by how often he steps up and satisfies your urges while also immensely enjoying himself..


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

MrsBrawnyMan said:


> Indy, what kind of work do you? Is it physically demanding?


Not at all. I sit behind a desk most of the day making network changes.

If he wants to shower when he gets home, maybe you should just jump in with him and wash him down!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

MrsBrawnyMan said:


> My husband and I have been married for a year, and together for 6. We are generally very happy and I consider him not only my lover, but also my best friend.
> 
> My question is this: my husband works 60 hours a week working a very physical job. He is an independent contractor specializing in masonry. We have sex about 2-3 times a week, which is not nearly as much as I would like to have. I'm pretty much ready to go any time. Often, when he gets home, he is exhausted from working long hours in the sun doing a job that is very hard on his body (and also keeps him in great shape :smthumbup.


Perhaps negotiate with the husband to have mini-sex sessions of 5-10 minutes. This way you can get your sex rate up without further exhausting him. If he can get into it, it will actually be good for his energy.



MrsBrawnyMan said:


> Over the years, I have come to appreciate quality over quantity. He is a very generous lover and always makes sure I come multiple times. He lasts a long time and the sex is very hot. I am very generous with oral, amd often give him unsolicited (we jokingly call them no-strings-attached) blow jobs. He's very affectionate and touchy feely. We flirt and talk about sex a lot.


Them blowjobs must be immaculate. Couldn't think of a nother word to describe it. Like I said earlier, you can get more sex out of your guy if you explain him you'd like more frequency, but each one doesn't need to be long and drawn out, because you understand he works so hard....



MrsBrawnyMan said:


> I would like to try to increase the frequency, but worry that I will get turned down, as it has happened in the past. I also want to be sympathetic to his work load. I too work full-time and am on my feet all day. Do any of you ladies have experience with a man who works in this type of physically demanding job? Any tips? Men, any insight?


Having been shut down, I would take it every time I am offered, and when I wasn't shut down I could be in physical pain, not enough time, I don't remember but one time in my life where I turned it down, well two. The first was a turn down because i didn't have the time and figured we do it so much, it won't be a day and a half to a day where I would be getting it again anyway. The second time was a cheated on situation, was cheated on and she shut me out, for 2 years. I finally took on a girlfriend, and she ONLY wanted me, the very day after she say me happy after having sex for the first time. I said I waited that long, so it was enough.



MrsBrawnyMan said:


> We also have a significant age difference which I know comes into play. I'm in my mid 20s, he's early 40s. Obviously our drives and energy levels will be different, and that's to be expected. How often are you men in your 40s having sex? How often would you have it if you were never turned down?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!


----------



## dedad (Aug 22, 2013)

MrsBrawnyman,

2-3 times a weeks seems pretty healthy from the outside looking in, but everyone's different and obviously you want more. The other posters have given you some good ideas. 60 hours a week of physical work is a lot and it is not surprising that he can't keep up with you. The age difference definitely plays into it. 

You are recently married and you have many more years of sex coming up. Think of it as spreading out and saving some for later. Hope that helps you. Just my 2c and best wishes to you.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Well my hb is in his late 50's and he's good for 2-3 times a week, which is great for me. When he's on vacation he'll be good for a little more; sometimes he says he wishes he was 20 years younger so he could f$ck me every day, but honestly that would tire me out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wasted_Potential (Apr 21, 2014)

To be honest, sounds like you two have a fantastic relationship and very healthy attitude to sex. Do you send him messages during the day which allude to your mood? Do you know the stuff that really gets him turned on? If you know his triggers, you can do no more.


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

It's hard, ha, for me to say something is a miss here. I worked as an electrical mechanic for almost a decade. I worked in a bakery plant, that was always 80 degrees and the same humidity. I worked out at least three days a week, cardio and heavy weights, to keep my girlish figure and my exww interested. In addition I was 25. It was physical for sure and I was rock hard I couldn't keep fat on and I tried. If I was getting the goodies twice a week and by your description he is one lucky dude and probably knows it, twice a week sounds pretty healthy. You might be HD and he is able to to satisfy your needs, pretty darn good. Sounds like me and my wife who says to me and I quote "You are all man." I'm sorry what's the question. You guys are doing well, just keep it up, ha. I would say good luck, but you already have it.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

When I was early 40s, I wanted it daily. I still do. However, if I had as demanding a job as your husband, I'd probably want less due to simple fatigue. It sounds like you have a great relationship, and even the sex is great - as for quantity, you're doing better than most.

Of course, it may be possible to have more even under these circumstances. Keep the high quality times as is, and try to add some much shorter sessions (start with one a week, then add another a couple weeks later, etc.). They may not be as high in quality or duration, but quickies have their own dynamic and take that edge off, at least!


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

Mrs Brawny. You have the keys to the castle already! Give him one of your NSA blow-jobs except mid blow hop on! No man would ever stop you. 

Me, at 41, I can go at least once a day. Vacation, no kids, no worries, I'd like it three times. 

I don't have a red pill wife. She's accommodating and will help me out when I initiate. Mostly I throttle my actions because I know she's not on the same wave length as me. She's a SAHM of twins and a 7 year old so her energy level is at a different place than mine. But if I knew I wouldn't be turned down, yowsers. 

I'll give you the advice I've given another poster. You're a "red pill". Go to your husband, be clear and straight forward with your words. Tell him "I will never turn you down. Never". Let the games begin.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

MrsBrawnyMan said:


> How often are you men in your 40s having sex? How often would you have it if you were never turned down?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!


We are in our 40's. I could have sex every day, and my H would likely oblige if I asked.....but I do find the quality better if we wait at least every other day. On average it goes about every other to every couple of days just because of work schedules and fatigue (I work nights which complicates things).

I agree with just plainly letting your H know you will never turn him down. I've gone so far as to let my H know that even if he's tired, I'm happy to completely service him without his lifting a finger....like a BJ to completion. I find this way there's some action happening more often, and I need that connection, even if I don't get to O....he's good to make it up to me another time  Would that be something you'd be up for? (if you fear rejection)


----------

